# Starting off in onroad racing



## atrain1968 (Oct 6, 2010)

Was thinking of getting into onroad racing and what might be competative without getting out of hand pricewise as far as a car/chassis to start out with. Are the Associated TC4 and TC5's competative at all or start out with or would something else be better fitting. Would be an onroad class with a 13.5 brushless and a 2s lipo set up. Any input on anything and everything is greatly appreciated, Thanks


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

yes the tc4 tc5 are both competitive cars and are capable of getting you a win check out your local nroad track and see what some of the guys are running


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

atrain1968 said:


> Was thinking of getting into onroad racing and what might be competative without getting out of hand pricewise as far as a car/chassis to start out with. Are the Associated TC4 and TC5's competative at all or start out with or would something else be better fitting. Would be an onroad class with a 13.5 brushless and a 2s lipo set up. Any input on anything and everything is greatly appreciated, Thanks


VTA. If available in your area.

1. You CAN be competitive with a Club Racer TC4
2. Pretty much spec. Speedo/25.5 Motor/Tires.
3. The car handles well.
4. The cars look great!

We have one guy that runs up front with a TC4 in USGT but he's spent a lot of time on it.

If you're just getting started and you jump in the deep end, you're going to 1. be in the way, 2. tear up your car, and 3. tear up other people's cars.


----------



## Bolio 32 (Sep 25, 2012)

I just started out this summer and I am just now getting up to speed in a TC6 USGT Class ... at the time they were not running VTA ... otherwise that is the class I would have started out at ...


----------



## wwddww34 (Dec 27, 2012)

I highly recommend VTA for anybody getting started in on-road racing.


----------

